

Should the Microsoft Kin be Taken Seriously? - nowsourcing
http://blog.bigtimewireless.com/microsoft-kin-review/

======
SamAtt
"Apparently the Kin is intimately connected to the net through something
called the Studio, which is basically an online backup for absolutely
everything you do on the phone. Texts, emails, photos, contacts, all of it end
up in the Studio and displayed in a glorious collage for your viewing
pleasure. Does this disturb anyone else? Seriously, a place where everything
you do on your phone is plastered up on screen?"

I'm sorry but if you're on a site called "bigtimewireless" and you're posting
a phone review (of sorts) you should at least be knowledgeable enough to be
familiar with that phone's immediate predecessor. It's not like the Sidekick's
popularity was that long ago.

In fact, it was less than a year ago (Oct. '09) when a big controversy in the
online world was Sidekick losing the very online data that this reviewer is
treating like it's a brand new thing

------
akgerber
If they're cheap enough for kids/teens they'll probably dig them.

~~~
rbanffy
Without games? Without web? Unlikely.

~~~
bmalicoat
There is a web browser, near the end of this article is it mentioned:
<http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2362514,00.asp>

~~~
rbanffy
Still, it appears to be 3rd party software proof.

Without farts, it does not exist in the teen crowd.

------
andrewcaito
The cost of devices themselves are so heavily subsidized by the carriers, that
unless the data plan was significantly cheaper than a full smartphone, I would
have a hard time seeing the Kins finding a niche to fit in above regular
phones.

What finally convinced me to get a smartphone was that I was essentially
paying for it anyway over the term of the contract just to access trivial
amounts of data on a device that could barely display it.

------
ihodes
No. It shouldn't.

Yes it may make money, but who honestly believes this is a contender in this
brave new world of smartphones? There's nothing exceptional about the phone at
all. And it would take something exceptional to break into the market.

~~~
bmalicoat
Smartphones made up 14% of all phones sold last year [1]. There is a huge
market for people who want a smarter phone but don't need a true smartphone
because they don't scratch the surface of what the smartphones can do at the
cost they are provided (eg iPhone at ~$80/month). If Kin is priced low and the
monthly rate is equally low there is huge potential IMO.

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/23/smartphone-iphone-
sales-200...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/23/smartphone-iphone-
sales-2009-gartner/)

